# SFX customer service going down hill?



## dominidude (May 9, 2015)

Hello guys,
So I get this promotion with SFX, see attached screenshot.
It says that I would receive a member account credit that could be used for any SFX transaction if I deposit my timeshare early.
I'm like yoohooo!
But to make sure, I call them.
The cust. svc rep tells me that's an error, that the member account credit is no longer being offered. I even get this email:
"Our IT personnel are working diligently to locate and fix any errors, and with the help of conscientious members like you who take of their time to advise us of any inconsistencies our website is getting better every day."
For 3 days, including today, I'm logging into my SFX account and finding that their website has not been updated, in other words, it still shows that I would get a member account credit if I deposit early.
What do you guys think?
Should I go ahead and make my deposit and make a big stink if I do not get my member account credit?
Should I wait for their website to be updated?
Should I just not use SFX anymore?
Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 9, 2015)

I have a feeling you will get it.  It isn't an unrestricted credit.  There is a limit you can use on each transaction.  So for example you might be able to use $10 toward the exchange fee.  $25 toward a last minute Escape, $5 off a guest certificate, $25 off an upgrade, etc.


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2015)

If you decide to deposit save this screenshot for proof, you will probably get it.  I got one last time I deposited and was able to use the full amount on an exchange.  I think the cash card Store credit was the one that had limits on transaction types, I still have it have never used it.

The web site is a hot mess right now.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (May 9, 2015)

You can send Mark@SFX a PM on TS4MS
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/69-Ask-Sfx


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 9, 2015)

I think that their website is going through a "transitional" phase, however, their agents are still top-notch to me. Elena and Oscar have always gone above & beyond.


-


----------



## Fern Modena (May 9, 2015)

OK, Devil's Advocate here. Dominidude already called them and was told it was not true. So what makes any of you think that the SFX Customer Service Rep didn't note the conversation on his file? I think they may well have, in which case, making a stink isn't going to help.

JMHO, of course.  

Fern


----------



## tschwa2 (May 9, 2015)

Because it makes no sense that they aren't offering it but continue to advertise it as a benefit.  I would think I more likely that the agent is wrong then the a published promotion is wrong.


----------



## dominidude (May 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Because it makes no sense that they aren't offering it but continue to advertise it as a benefit.  I would think I more likely that the agent is wrong then the a published promotion is wrong.



That is exactly what I'm thinking, it's too easy to taken down an offer on a website, i checked today as well, and the offer was still being advertised.

Businesses have to be diligent, even if this is an erroneous ad, they may have to provide what's being advertised or be found negligent by a court of law.

I've made screen shots, and will contact Mark and anyone else at SFX to make sure this does not escalate more than it has to.


----------



## JuliGee (May 13, 2015)

dominidude said:


> That is exactly what I'm thinking, it's too easy to taken down an offer on a website, i checked today as well, and the offer was still being advertised.
> 
> Businesses have to be diligent, even if this is an erroneous ad, they may have to provide what's being advertised or be found negligent by a court of law.
> 
> I've made screen shots, and will contact Mark and anyone else at SFX to make sure this does not escalate more than it has to.



So, after brow beating them for a promo that was advertised in error, have you had any results? You are keeping us all in suspense!!! 

Juli


----------



## dominidude (May 20, 2015)

JuliGee said:


> So, after brow beating them for a promo that was advertised in error, have you had any results? You are keeping us all in suspense!!!
> 
> Juli



Hello,
I was able to get the promo. 
SFX said all along that the promo was a mistake, but said that they would honor the promo.
Just FYI, SFX's website is REALLY buggy. These are some of the bugs I've encountered in only the last few days:
-Unable to sign in: the login button literally did not do anything, I tried 3 different browsers, so it wasnt a "cache" issue
-Unable to use my deposit past a certain mystery date: the website gives me the ability to enter a date to search for exchanges, then after I press the "submit" button, the page tells me that my membership does not allow me to search that far in advance (why not just prevent me from entering the date to begin with?)
-this is a good one: I'm a diamond member, but the website keeps telling me I'm a gold (unpaid) member, and asks me to upgrade to diamond.
-Customer service rep pitches a promo to Azul resorts in Mexico, and after the sales pitch they point you to a webpage that says, in the small print, that the promo expired couple of months back.

If I hadnt read so many good things about SFX on this board, I'd think this company is to be avoided.

And the worst of it all, in my opinion, is that they are in the heartland of where  the best computer code is written in the world, SAN FRANCISCO.


----------



## John Cummings (May 20, 2015)

dominidude said:


> ...And the worst of it all, in my opinion, is that they are in the heartland of where  the best computer code is written in the world, SAN FRANCISCO.



The best computer code is written in Silicon Valley ( aka metro San Jose ) not San Francisco. You are close though as they are less than an hour apart.


----------



## SmithOp (May 20, 2015)

Their offices are across the bay in Alameda!  Most of the code written nowadays is in India!


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## JuliGee (May 20, 2015)

dominidude said:


> Hello,
> I was able to get the promo.
> SFX said all along that the promo was a mistake, but said that they would honor the promo.
> Just FYI, SFX's website is REALLY buggy. These are some of the bugs I've encountered in only the last few days:
> ...



That's good they gave you the offer. Did you let them know about all the buggy problems you are experiencing with the site so they can fix them? I had issues logging in about 2 weeks ago, but everything for me seems to be working fine now.

Juli


----------



## dominidude (May 21, 2015)

JuliGee said:


> That's good they gave you the offer. Did you let them know about all the buggy problems you are experiencing with the site so they can fix them? I had issues logging in about 2 weeks ago, but everything for me seems to be working fine now.
> 
> Juli



I let them know about each and every bug. Their answer has been the same all along, something along the line of: "please bear with us as we are making changes to our website".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2015)

I haven't entered any exchange requests for a very long time.  I need to get a 3 bedroom on Maui for next summer.  I deposited a couple of 3 bedrooms at Peacock Suites and probably should enter the OGS.


----------



## JuliGee (May 21, 2015)

*3 Bedroom unit in Maui*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I haven't entered any exchange requests for a very long time.  I need to get a 3 bedroom on Maui for next summer.  I deposited a couple of 3 bedrooms at Peacock Suites and probably should enter the OGS.



I know it can be very difficult getting a 2 bedroom unit in Maui in high season, let alone a 3 bedroom. Wow! good luck with that request.

Do you know what resorts have 3 bedroom units in Maui?

Juli


----------



## wptamo (May 23, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Their offices are across the bay in Alameda!  Most of the code written nowadays is in India!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



This must explain the buggy system!?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2015)

JuliGee said:


> I know it can be very difficult getting a 2 bedroom unit in Maui in high season, let alone a 3 bedroom. Wow! good luck with that request.
> 
> Do you know what resorts have 3 bedroom units in Maui?
> 
> Juli


Yes, Maui Hill, Maui Schooner, One Napili Way, and Sands of Kahana.


----------



## Tahiya (May 23, 2015)

*3 bedrooms Maui*

Add Worldmark Kehei to that list.  It has 3 bdrm units also.


----------



## Forensicpsych53 (Jun 2, 2015)

SFX website is still a mess in my opinion.  The platinum membership category has disappeared, but there have been no notice of changes/upgrades sent out to the paid platinum members.  While I like working with the SFX staff, the lack of followup on membership upgrades is very troubling.  Does anyone know anything regarding this?


----------



## LynnW (Jun 12, 2015)

Forensicpsych53 said:


> SFX website is still a mess in my opinion.  The platinum membership category has disappeared, but there have been no notice of changes/upgrades sent out to the paid platinum members.  While I like working with the SFX staff, the lack of followup on membership upgrades is very troubling.  Does anyone know anything regarding this?



I should have asked yesterday but forgot about this thread. As for customer service going downhill I have not found that at all. I am so frustrated with RCI. We are going on a cruise out of LA and wanted a week in the Carlsbad area after the cruise. Well all the GPR resorts were available but with the 1 in 4 rule the only one that I could book was Carlsbad Seapointe because we had stayed at the others. Since it was weeks inventory the exchange fee was $289 CAD. I called the person I always deal with at SFX and got a call back the next day to say a unit was available at the Carlsbad Inn, no 1 in 4 rule and the exchange fee was $169. If I really have to I will do a points exchange with RCI which is still away to high at $234 CAD but I will never pay $289 for any exchange.

Lynn


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 12, 2015)

LynnW said:


> I should have asked yesterday but forgot about this thread. As for customer service going downhill I have not found that at all. I am so frustrated with RCI. We are going on a cruise out of LA and wanted a week in the Carlsbad area after the cruise. Well all the GPR resorts were available but with the 1 in 4 rule the only one that I could book was Carlsbad Seapointe because we had stayed at the others. Since it was weeks inventory the exchange fee was $289 CAD. I called the person I always deal with at SFX and got a call back the next day to say a unit was available at the Carlsbad Inn, no 1 in 4 rule and the exchange fee was $169. If I really have to I will do a points exchange with RCI which is still away to high at $234 CAD but I will never pay $289 for any exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn




Seems like you are blaming RCI for the 1 in 4 rule and the exchange rate for CAD right now.  Doesnt GPR make the 1 in 4 rule?  Maybe you should pick up one if you stay there that often, owners aren't restricted.  You may also get hit with a daily GPR resort amenity fee, even owners have to pay that when not at their home resort.

Back to the topic, I haven't seen any changes to the SFX web site in several weeks and my account still shows as platinum.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## LynnW (Jun 13, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Seems like you are blaming RCI for the 1 in 4 rule and the exchange rate for CAD right now.  Doesnt GPR make the 1 in 4 rule?  Maybe you should pick up one if you stay there that often, owners aren't restricted.  You may also get hit with a daily GPR resort amenity fee, even owners have to pay that when not at their home resort.
> 
> Back to the topic, I haven't seen any changes to the SFX web site in several weeks and my account still shows as platinum.
> 
> ...



If GPR sets the 1 in 4 rule why does it not apply to SFX exchanges only RCI? I am aware of the resort fee but it seems that all resorts in that area charge it. Also SFX charges the same exchange fee to everyone regardless of where they live. I paid $169 USD which today is $208 CAN. There is a big difference between $208 and $289

Lynn


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 14, 2015)

Would be interesting to know for sure who actually sets the 1 in 4 or 5 or whatever limitations.  And for that matter, who sets some of the daily resort fees some RCI exchanges get.  

Seems RCI wouldn't want to turn down an exchange fee, so intuitively you wouldn't think they'd be behind this, but who knows.


----------



## klpca (Jun 14, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Would be interesting to know for sure who actually sets the 1 in 4 or 5 or whatever limitations.  And for that matter, who sets some of the daily resort fees some RCI exchanges get.
> 
> Seems RCI wouldn't want to turn down an exchange fee, so intuitively you wouldn't think they'd be behind this, but who knows.



We were just at Rams Horn in Estes Park and they told me that they (Rams Horn) requested the 1-4 rule. It was to encourage repeat visitors to purchase there, and to bring new guests into the resort. As much as I dislike the 1-4 rule, I suspect that it is the reason that we were able to get an exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 14, 2015)

It's a combination of the exchange company allowing  those restrictions (to make their large resorts happy) and the resorts asking for the specific restriction or resort fee.

RCI offers to let resorts set  1 in x and resort fees.  II allows resorts to set regional blocks if the resort wants them.  SFX never offered those type of terms but recently Vida (Grand Mayan and family of resorts) insisted they use the 1 in x restriction or they would not let members deposit.  They also put it on NYC (as a city as a whole) and their reason was to allow more members a chance to get an exchange.  It seems like they were getting less NYC deposits than they previously recieved.


----------

